# Anyone else having trouble searchign?



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 9, 2008)

I"m getting this error 


> connection to 10.0.3.62:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## andrea (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I am. I thought maybe it was me....


----------



## Brooklyn72 (Nov 9, 2008)

yuppers me too.  The site must be having some issues.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok thanks ladies. I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I having a loyt of problems with this for tthe last two days


----------



## sillygirl82 (Nov 9, 2008)

I cannot search either.  Also, my signature got wiped out, so I had to create a new one.


----------



## kally (Nov 9, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## araceli2418 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, I'm also getting the following message:

connection to 10.0.3.62:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused)


----------



## kweenameena (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't search either


----------



## amara11 (Nov 9, 2008)

can't search either


----------



## prtybrwnis (Nov 9, 2008)

I got it all night and I was just logging on to see if it works now.  Guess not!  Please fix!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 9, 2008)

same here.


----------



## -Volare (Nov 9, 2008)

Me neither. Thought it was my crazy butt computer!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 9, 2008)

Same Here!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't search the "regular" way either. 

The google window in the upper-right of the screen still works, so we can search that way for now.


----------



## RockCreak (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup me to, I thought I needed to pay again....


----------



## RockCreak (Nov 9, 2008)

Volare said:


> Me neither. Thought it was my crazy butt computer!


 

I know this is a little off subject, but good gracious he looks edible


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 9, 2008)

me either.......


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 9, 2008)

Yep I am getting that message too. I thought it was just me.


----------



## KPH (Nov 9, 2008)

me too, good grief


----------



## vnaps (Nov 9, 2008)

same...........................


----------



## msmarc1 (Nov 9, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Nalin (Nov 9, 2008)

me too.  thought it was my computer


----------



## mistee11 (Nov 10, 2008)

I couldn't search either.  They need to fix this.


----------



## Coco_Sips781 (Nov 10, 2008)

If you really need to search for something just go to Google advance search and type in www.longhaircareforum.com in the "search within this site or domain:" box at the bottom and then type whatever you want to search for in the box on the top...you might get a few extra results but it works everytime  HTH


----------



## lila_baby (Nov 10, 2008)

Coco_Sips781 said:


> If you really need to search for something just go to Google advance search and type in www.longhaircareforum.com in the "search within this site or domain:" box at the bottom and then type whatever you want to search for in the box on the top...you might get a few extra results but it works everytime  HTH


 

that's what I've been doing!

cuz my search is screwed and all!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have not been able to search for the last 3 days. What is going on. This is frustrating.


----------

